# What is the best superfood supplement?



## Derek Wilson (Sep 9, 2018)

In addition to a healthy diet and moderate activity, we can help our bodies by giving them nutrients that will support the elimination of toxins and improve the function of internal organs. Here are 5 superfoods and natural supplements you can add to your diet to improve your health and detox your system:

_*Aloe Vera: *_
Aloe Vera contains a full range of healthy nutrients highly profitable for the body, including vitamins A, C, E, B1, B2, B3, B12, folic acid, calcium, choline, chromium, copper, iron, magnesium, manganese, potassium, selenium, sodium, and zinc. It supports digestion, boosts the immune system, has anti-inflammatory properties and can treat stomach ulcers. It balances pH levels and helps alkalize the body. Aloe Vera can also fight free radical damage due to its anti-oxidant properties and can improve skin texture by stimulating collagen production.

_*Cinnamon: *_
Cinnamon contains manganese, calcium, iron, vitamin K and is very high in antioxidants. Cinnamon can regulate blood sugar levels and improve insulin sensitivity. It is a great supplement for those who are struggling with insulin resistance and diabetes. Cinnamon can also help lower bad cholesterol levels. Lastly, cinnamon has anti-inflammatory, anti-aging as well as antibacterial properties.


_*Matcha: *_
Matcha is full of vitamins, including vitamins A, B, C, E, K, and rich in minerals, antioxidants, and amino acids. It also contains chlorophyll just like any other photosynthesizing plant. High in antioxidants, it fights free radical damage and promotes youthful looking skin. Matcha, and more generally green tea, is also known for preventing cancer, lowering bad cholesterol, promoting weight loss, detoxifying the body, decreasing inflammation and increasing energy levels.


_*Spirulina: *_
Spirulina is an alga naturally high in protein, vitamins, and antioxidants. It contains a full range of vitamins including vitamins A, B1, B2, B3, B6, B9, C, D and E. It is also a great source of calcium, chromium, copper, iron, magnesium, manganese, phosphorus, potassium, selenium and zinc. Spirulina can remove heavy metals, such as Arsenic, from the system. It is a nutrient-dense seafood with anti-inflammatory properties that increases energy levels and improves brain and nerve functions. Finally, it can lower cholesterol and blood pressure.


_*Turmeric: *_
The main active substance found in turmeric is curcumin. Curcumin is a powerful antioxidant and has many beneficial properties. Turmeric is mostly known for its anti-inflammatory properties. It helps detox heavy metals and fights free radical damage. Turmeric can also treat insulin resistance and control diabetes by balancing blood sugar levels. It can fix skin issues, improve digestion, support weight loss, detox the liver and boost the immune system. It can also lower the risk of heart attack, cholesterol, stroke and prevent diseases like cancer or Alzheimer.

Thanks!


----------

